# I bring greetings from my dog-ravaged land



## vogelscheiss (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi, I'm Chuck, and I'm a musicocomputoelectroholic. I've been composing at the piano since grade school, attempted an orchestra piece in junior high, and around that time also got fixated on synthesizers. A few years ago I finally got the blinking-LED-studded analog modular synthesizer I'd always wanted, and more cutting-edge technology has finally put the ability to compose for orchestra in my hands. I'm a recent purchaser of the EWQL SO gold ed., with which I've been spending every spare moment, though the remainder are alas spent designing websites promoting brands of booze.

My music covers a variety of styles, e.g. piano prelude:
http://vogelscheiss.com/sound/120803_piano_piece.mp3

Orchestra music:
http://vogelscheiss.com/sound/090904_allegro_twistio.mp3 (http://vogelscheiss.com/sound/090904_al ... wistio.mp3)
http://www.vogelscheiss.com/sound/090304_je_mappelle_daniel.mp3 (http://www.vogelscheiss.com/sound/09030 ... daniel.mp3)

Tonal and non-tonal synthesizer music:
http://www.vogelscheiss.com/sound/Vogelscheiss_7.mp3
http://vogelscheiss.com/sound/Vogelscheiss_11.mp3

And various modular-synthesizer material:
http://www.vogelscheiss.com/modular_mp3s.htm


I've posted a good deal of stuff to my site, here:
http://www.vogelscheiss.com

I'm very much looking forward to listening to fellow forum members' work.

Best,
--Chuck


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 21, 2004)

Incredible work Chuck! And welcome to V.I. Control!

Piano work is very tasty and well done. Allegro Twistio is compositionally brilliant, Je Mapelle Daniel is very interesting harmonically. Nice mixes.

Looking forward to hearing more from you! See you around the forums.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice stuff - compositionally interesting! Welcome to V.I. Vogelcheiss

How are you approaching the first orchestral piece allegro twistio - is this your own technique or are you using something you've learned along the way?

M M


----------



## vogelscheiss (Sep 21, 2004)

*Frederick*, thanks very much for your kind words, what a shot in the arm, very nice of you to say. 

*Mike*, thanks for giving it a listen. I'll hope my reply answers your question. This piece was something I composed as a piano piece aeons ago in high school, minus the 1/8 note melodies, so what I was trying to do was open it out, like a movie of a play, trying to make the orchestral navy move nimbly like a piano. Naturally clarinets and violins (and the rest) carry their own attitude, though, which I love and piggyback off of. There's no received technique, but rather my own cobbled-together composing process, learned by doing, being an audio sponge, and experimenting with voicings. This was all mouse work and pixel-pushing. Thanks again.

--Chuck



Mike M said:


> Nice stuff - compositionally interesting! Welcome to V.I. Vogelcheiss
> 
> How are you approaching the first orchestral piece allegro twistio - is this your own technique or are you using something you've learned along the way?
> 
> M M


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Chuck,

Welcome to V.I., cool compo's.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------

